# OSHA 10 online



## Wiresmith (Feb 9, 2013)

what osha 10 online do you all use and how much is it?


----------



## KnightPower (Nov 5, 2016)

I went to USF but got the 30 hr course.. I believe it cost around $180.00. If I remember correctly the 10 hr was in the $60-80 range. It was my one and only so for comparison I'm no help but it was a slowwwww process. The graphics were good and only had to call once for tech assistance. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

Our local JATC offers OSHA 10, and 30, for free to union members for CE credits. Not online though.
Safety programs should be free, charging people for safety training is a crime. Especially if that same entity charges "fines" for violating "their" safety rules.


----------



## Wiresmith (Feb 9, 2013)

joebanana said:


> Our local JATC offers OSHA 10, and 30, for free to union members for CE credits. Not online though.
> Safety programs should be free, charging people for safety training is a crime. Especially if that same entity charges "fines" for violating "their" safety rules.


ours used to, now they don't do osha 10 they have apprentices do it online. i have had both 30 and 10 but customers are now requiring you to have it within so many years (30 was supposed to be lifetime)


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

In years past, I'd contract at a customer's site and they're just put one on with their in-house guy if you or some of your people needed it. That was a pretty sweet benefit. Lost a day of work, though. I'm surprised none of the supply houses never got in on this racket.


----------



## Wiresmith (Feb 9, 2013)

somebody told me there was one online for $25 but the lowest i have found is $50


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Wiresmith said:


> somebody told me there was one online for $25 but the lowest i have found is $50


Thinking this through to its logical conclusion, what does it take for a person to be certified to offer the OSHA10 online? Seems like we should rig up something free (or very low cost) for ET members. It's crap we all know anyhow, for the most part. It's more of a formality than anything to meet a regulatory requirement.


----------



## Wiresmith (Feb 9, 2013)

MDShunk said:


> Thinking this through to its logical conclusion, what does it take for a person to be certified to offer the OSHA10 online? Seems like we should rig up something free (or very low cost) for ET members. It's crap we all know anyhow, for the most part. It's more of a formality than anything to meet a regulatory requirement.


i think you gotta take OSHA 100 (it's not 100 hours i want to say it might only be 40 but can't remember)


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Wiresmith said:


> i think you gotta take OSHA 100 (it's not 100 hours i want to say it might only be 40 but can't remember)


I was pretty sure about that. I just wonder how that translates to the unproctored online certification ability.


----------



## StriickeN (Sep 11, 2017)

I took the 30 hour on clicksafety. I got it for free but I think it's like $180 and $60 for the 10 hour.


----------

